# Bobcat S650 VS CAT 252B series 3



## DCS MN

Not to start an old arguement but there are incredible deals on the new CATs but I have never owned one. I have always run Bobcat. My local Bobcat dealer is going to corporate to try and match Cats pricing.

Is there any pros to one or the other. Both have dealership within proximity. Would like to here from people who own them or run them,
Thanks
Brad


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I want to know what deals Cat is running. I have been pricing a couple machines and they are not anything spectacular.

I have a bobcat skid steer now and its nothing special. Visibility is not great. I have more CAT support in the area so I prefer cat. I have heard that Bobcat has been having hydrolic issues with their new skid steers. Bobcat sold last year and since then they have been struggling


----------



## WIPensFan

I have a S650 with 15 Hrs. on it. I've never used Cat stuff so I can't compare. I can tell you one thing, I love my machine. It's ridiculously strong and comfy to operate. I think most makes with the new bells and whistles are going to be similar. I was partial to Bobcat so I went with that. I think either brand( Bobcat or Cat ) will be great.


----------



## ff610

WIPensFan;1059059 said:


> I have a S650 with 15 Hrs. on it. I've never used Cat stuff so I can't compare. I can tell you one thing, I love my machine. It's ridiculously strong and comfy to operate. I think most makes with the new bells and whistles are going to be similar. I was partial to Bobcat so I went with that. I think either brand( Bobcat or Cat ) will be great.


Did you buy the S650 new? I'm curious how it compares in price. I have a Case 450 demo right now and it is a powerhouse. I prefer Bobcat but the local dealer isn't the greatest so I'm looking around. The Case 450 I have is around 40k.


----------



## WIPensFan

ff610;1059167 said:


> Did you buy the S650 new? I'm curious how it compares in price. I have a Case 450 demo right now and it is a powerhouse. I prefer Bobcat but the local dealer isn't the greatest so I'm looking around. The Case 450 I have is around 40k.


Yes it was bought new. Price of course depends on options. Mine was loaded with everything and was in the lower 40's for price with a bucket. Took a pallet of pavers off the truck the other day that Unilock says weighs 3040 lbs. I was happy, never had a Bobcat that could do that before. Case is also popular around here, I'm sure they make a nice machine, I can't get past the color.


----------



## DCS MN

I was quoted $32900.00 for the Cat and $37100.00 for the Bobcat. Both fully loaded. And the Bobcat with ACS controls so they were apples to apples. Like I said right now my local Bobcat dealer is going back to the factory to try and get money back to match Cats pricing. The way I look at it either way it is a win-win situation. Its is hard to find a used machine for that price.


----------



## WIPensFan

Sounds like a great price. What options does each machine have? I doubt Bobcat will come down to much, but it's worth a try.


----------



## snocrete

DCS MN;1059286 said:


> I was quoted $32900.00 for the Cat and $37100.00 for the Bobcat. Both fully loaded. And the Bobcat with *ACS* controls so they were apples to apples. Like I said right now my local Bobcat dealer is going back to the factory to try and get money back to match Cats pricing. The way I look at it either way it is a win-win situation. Its is hard to find a used machine for that price.


FWIW, that would not be apples to apples....Now if it had SJC controls then thats comparable. Have you looked on Machinerytrader.com? I have seen many nice used machines in the high 20k - low 30k range. Good luck in your search.


----------



## DCS MN

For options, the bobcat has the SJC (Cat controls, not the other one I stated in previous post, thank you for the correction), and all other available options. The cat has everything but the sway control( I belive its call, standard on bobcat) and speed control (which is standard on bobcat)
Otherwise sound cab, heat/AC, radio, bobtach, keyless start(bobcat,) radio, aux attachment eletrical control, 2 speed, suspension seat, basically everything but high flow.
On the used note, most of those machines are not in close to MLPS. You can find them for a good price but do you know who you are buying them from? How they have been treated? Maintance records?
For the the price of the CAT I don't think a guy could go wrong. Zieglers 2010 rentals are priced higher than this new one.
What is FWIW????


----------



## snocrete

DCS MN;1059299 said:


> For options, the bobcat has the SJC (Cat controls, not the other one I stated in previous post, thank you for the correction), and all other available options. The cat has everything but the sway control( I belive its call, standard on bobcat) and speed control (which is standard on bobcat)
> Otherwise sound cab, heat/AC, radio, bobtach, keyless start(bobcat,) radio, aux attachment eletrical control, 2 speed, suspension seat, basically everything but high flow.
> On the used note, most of those machines are not in close to MLPS. You can find them for a good price but do you know who you are buying them from? How they have been treated? Maintance records?*Machinerytrader is a pretty safe place, and they list who it is selling(individual/dealer/rental store). Also - sometimes there is fluid test results with the machines.... but to have them done is not that big of a deal. I once bought a mini x through them and I have been really happy with it. Had to drive 2 hrs, but was well worth it.*
> For the the price of the CAT I don't think a guy could go wrong. Zieglers 2010 rentals are priced higher than this new one.
> What is FWIW???? *"For What Its Worth"*


Sounds like you have a pretty good deal right there close to home...Good for you. Make sure you post pics if you go through with the purchase. I think you will be happy with either machine. Both are good machines, dealer support may be what you need to make your choice by.


----------



## WIPensFan

FWIW, mine is high flow but does not have joystick controls, only hands or feet.


----------



## jomama45

DCS,

Have you had a chance to demo either, or more importantly both, machines? I'd see which one you're most comfortable with and would suit your needs better. A little time in each should be enough for you to figure out. 

When I bought in '07, obviously the series and machines were quite a bit different, but the 252 B was only $500 cheaper than the S250 I ended up with. I'm sure the series 3 (or w/e it's called now) is light years ahead of the older model I tested, so I wouldn't be aprehenisve to pick it over the BC for that price difference. $5K is alot of money for comperable machines.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## DCS MN

Well I went to the Bobcat dealer and ordered the S650. 
I should have it in 5-6 weeks. Only time will tell if I made the right decision but the cab was the deciding factor, Bobcats has more room with better visibility.


----------



## WIPensFan

DCS MN;1059738 said:


> Well I went to the Bobcat dealer and ordered the S650.
> I should have it in 5-6 weeks. Only time will tell if I made the right decision but the cab was the deciding factor, Bobcats has more room with better visibility.


Good choice, you'll love it! By the way, they told me 4 weeks and it took just under 3 months! Maybe the factory is caught up now, or I wasn't important enough to get mine in a timely manner, I'm not sure.


----------



## snocrete

I agree with Greg on making a good choice....congrats. Cant wait to see pics.

P.S. I assume they came close in pricing?


----------



## DCS MN

$32900.00 plus tax.

Hard to beat that price!!!!


----------



## snocrete

DCS MN;1059819 said:


> $32900.00 plus tax.
> 
> Hard to beat that price!!!!


Agreed!!!. Good for you...Hopfully it doesnt take 3 months for us to see pics

I've ran the new m series bobcat skids/excavators a handfull of times and really like the new cabs. Very comfortable.


----------



## jomama45

DCS MN;1059819 said:


> $32900.00 plus tax.
> 
> Hard to beat that price!!!!


That's a great deal IMO. Ithink I paid about $1K less for my 250 3 years ago, & I thought I got a good deal.

A bonus in the purchase is that you'll now be on snocrete's Christmas card list............... :laughing:


----------



## ff610

DCS MN;1059819 said:


> $32900.00 plus tax.
> 
> Hard to beat that price!!!!


Really! Can you give the options included in that price or is it like you said early everything but High Flows.... That seems like a steal! I might have to use that for negotiation at my local dealer of just take a trip up there! The smallest Case I've priced is that same price.


----------



## snocrete

jomama45;1059841 said:


> That's a great deal IMO. Ithink I paid about $1K less for my 250 3 years ago, & I thought I got a good deal.
> 
> A bonus in the purchase is that you'll now be on snocrete's Christmas card list............... :laughing:


:laughing:....dont know if you'll get a card from me just yet DCS.....but i like you more since you went with BC:laughing:


----------



## DCS MN

ff610;1059843 said:


> Really! Can you give the options included in that price or is it like you said early everything but High Flows.... That seems like a steal! I might have to use that for negotiation at my local dealer of just take a trip up there! The smallest Case I've priced is that same price.


All options except keyless start, high flow, and bucket positioning. 
Other wise I listed all the options earlier. What I did is got the quote from cat and they were at $32900 and took it to the bobcat dealer and they matched it. This is actually below thier cost so bobcat is picking up the difference in cost to sell this unit.

And snocrete I like presents, cards not so much.


----------



## WIPensFan

That is really hard to believe. Not trying to be a dick, but the M-Series loaders are new, why would they take a loss on the loader? I could see if it was one that was going to be out of production or has been sitting their a while, but not the newest models. Can someone explain what's up on this, I'm confused


----------



## DCS MN

I found it hard to belive myself, there origional quote was over $38000. Apparently they didn't want to lose a good customer to CAT. If you are looking, I would suggest shopping around and then go after what you want, it worked for me. I would suggest working with Lano Equipment in the Twin Cities, they didn't have to go to bat but they did!

I will scan the invoice when I get it if there is any doubt.


----------



## ff610

DCS MN;1060229 said:


> I found it hard to belive myself, there origional quote was over $38000. Apparently they didn't want to lose a good customer to CAT. If you are looking, I would suggest shopping around and then go after what you want, it worked for me.
> 
> I will scan the invoice when I get it if there is any doubt.


I would love a copy of the invoice so I can use it as leverage when buying one. Did you buy it from Lano?


----------



## WIPensFan

DCS MN;1060229 said:


> I found it hard to belive myself, there origional quote was over $38000. Apparently they didn't want to lose a good customer to CAT. If you are looking, I would suggest shopping around and then go after what you want, it worked for me. I would suggest working with Lano Equipment in the Twin Cities, they didn't have to go to bat but they did!
> 
> I will scan the invoice when I get it if there is any doubt.


Do you do a lot of business with this company, is that why they are giving you a great deal? How much equipment have you purchased from them? 
No need for the invoice, just trying to figure out your leverage. Don't get upset, that's not my intent.:salute:


----------



## DCS MN

Yes I did buy it from Lano. This is my first Bobcat from them. They have done all my service and repairs. I have gotten to know the guys and really like them. So I gave them a chance to prove themselves and they did.

If you need someone to talk to, Mike at the Anoka location would be my suggestion.


----------



## DCS MN

ff610;1060235 said:


> I would love a copy of the invoice so I can use it as leverage when buying one. Did you buy it from Lano?


Once I have it (4-8 weeks) I can email it to you.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I found a 2006 CAT 262B skid steer for sale. Here are the specs and tell me what you think of the price. Looking at the pictures it looks to be in great shape. One owner used around his property.
\
Make: Caterpillar
Serial Number: PDT03322	Model: 262B
Operating Load: Over 2,700 lbs	Model Year: 2006
Operating Weight: 8,501 - 9,000 lbs	Hours: 1235
Net Horsepower (HP): 82	

I am the original owner and only operator. I have a copy of the purchase invoice and the pay-off letter from Cat Inc. The machine was purchased in March of 2006. I'm not sure what the production date was but I assume it is a 2006 unless it was manufactured in 2005. The machine only has 1235 hrs. and was used mainly around our property for light excavation, lifting, and snow removal. It was meticulously maintained and serviced, runs great of course. The only issue I have had is the accelerator foot pedal sticks. This is a common problem and Cat offers a replacement pedal for a couple hundred dollars. I have not replaced it since it has not bothered me, I use the hand throttle.

SPECIFICS:

Foam Filled 12x16.5 Tires, Cat/Mitsubishi 3044 Diesel Engine, 2-Speed, Auxilary Hydraulic Quick Coupler, Front/Rear Lights, Electrical Outlet, Headliner, Top/Rear Windows, Self Leveling, Auto Float, Horn, Back-up Alarm, Heater/Defroster, Left/Right Sliding Windows, Engine Coolant Heater, Heavy Duty Battery (880 CCA), Cab Door with Windshield Wiper/Solvent and Shut-Off Switch, 72" Bucket with Toothbar.


----------



## Burkartsplow

here is the link to the pictures. It says it was sold but the guy backed out and I am talking to the owner off ebay trying to negotiate a price. He had it but it now price of 21K. Do you think I can get it for 17 to 18K? This would be my first skid steer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160453046473&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ff610

Burkartsplow;1060596 said:


> here is the link to the pictures. It says it was sold but the guy backed out and I am talking to the owner off ebay trying to negotiate a price. He had it but it now price of 21K. Do you think I can get it for 17 to 18K? This would be my first skid steer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160453046473&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I was watching this one too. It looks like a great machine. You never know what you can get it for unless you try! The worst he'll tell you is no right! Good luck.


----------



## rob_cook2001

looks like a nice machine but 1200 hours seams a little high for just using around the house.
Robert


----------



## ff610

DCS MN;1060265 said:


> Once I have it (4-8 weeks) I can email it to you.


My dealer did the same thing for me. They also added the block heater to it, and made sure the radio package was included. I'm pretty stoked on the deal!


----------



## DCS MN

Just got word today, it came in!!!
Should have pics next week.xysport


----------



## WIPensFan

Like a kid at Christmas! :bluebounc I know the feeling. You will love it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Would you mind listing the specs quickly and the price you got.. was it before or after tax ect . Id like to compare that price to the prices here in Canada. I bet we are $12 000 more.


----------



## ff610

DCS MN;1073696 said:


> Just got word today, it came in!!!
> Should have pics next week.xysport


Mine is due in 2 weeks! I'm pretty excited too!


----------



## snocrete

DCS MN;1073696 said:


> Just got word today, it came in!!!
> Should have pics next week


Will be anxiously waiting for pics. Congrats!



WIPensFan;1073813 said:


> Like a kid at Christmas! :bluebounc I know the feeling. You will love it.


X's 2......BTW, will you be running a pusher/blade of any kind on yours this winter Greg?



ff610;1074264 said:


> Mine is due in 2 weeks! I'm pretty excited too!


With that comment, you know we/I will be expecting pics now!?!?!!


----------



## ff610

snocrete;1074544 said:


> Will be anxiously waiting for pics. Congrats!
> 
> X's 2......BTW, will you be running a pusher/blade of any kind on yours this winter Greg?
> 
> With that comment, you know we/I will be expecting pics now!?!?!!


Definetly! New Kage should arrive about the same time too!


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1074544 said:


> Will be anxiously waiting for pics. Congrats!
> 
> X's 2......BTW, will you be running a pusher/blade of any kind on yours this winter Greg?
> 
> With that comment, you know we/I will be expecting pics now!?!?!!


Hopefully a Snow Wolf, I've looked into it with a dealer near me, just not 100% sure yet.


----------



## DCS MN

MIDTOWNPC;1073944 said:


> Would you mind listing the specs quickly and the price you got.. was it before or after tax ect . Id like to compare that price to the prices here in Canada. I bet we are $12 000 more.


$35244.13 After tax, in Minnesota is 7.125%. Cab, heat, ac, joy stick controls, radio, back up mirror, suspension seat, block heater, 2 speed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DCS MN;1074617 said:


> $35244.13 After tax, in Minnesota is 7.125%. Cab, heat, ac, joy stick controls, radio, back up mirror, suspension seat, block heater, 2 speed.


Dealers just emailed me back and wrote that a new s300 loaded 2sp would be 
$55,000. Financing is available for 36 months at 0%
and in Ontario we pay 13% TAX. I think that is the price without tax. I will confirm.

just makes me sick.


----------



## DCS MN

Just got it home!!!


----------



## snocrete

SWEEEEET!!! I ran basically the same machine just recently at my local dealer, loading/unloading some attachments i rented....and played a little in ther dirt pile they have around back. I think you will be very happy.


----------



## WIPensFan

Looks great. I see you have your logo on it, I still don't have mine on yet. I wish Bobcat would leave some room for company logos other than theirs!

I had the hardest time getting my machine dirty, it's still pretty pristine.


----------



## ff610

Man that's a nice machine!


----------



## DCS MN

MIDTOWNPC;1074805 said:


> Dealers just emailed me back and wrote that a new s300 loaded 2sp would be
> $55,000. Financing is available for 36 months at 0%
> and in Ontario we pay 13% TAX. I think that is the price without tax. I will confirm.
> 
> just makes me sick.


Can you come to the US and buy one? Do they tax you at the boarder?
I sold a seld on ebay and I thought I got a really good price for it, he said he will get $1300 more for it in Canada where he was from.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yes I could. Im really not in the market to buy quite yet. I was thinking about trading up to a 2sp cause mine is single speed. I think if I buy in the us its state tax free because its being exported, then I pay 13% at the border.


----------



## plowinli

MIDTOWNPC;1075140 said:


> Yes I could. Im really not in the market to buy quite yet. I was thinking about trading up to a 2sp cause mine is single speed. I think if I buy in the us its state tax free because its being exported, then I pay 13% at the border.


Just a silly question, Say you bought it in the us and did a job or two in there, got it nice and dirty how would they know where you bought it?


----------



## snowman55

absurd tax levels lead to this kind of cheating. I'm sure he still pays to bring anything in. 
13% sounds high? Wrap your brain around how taxes really work.

mining co mines ore, pays taxes on that ore, their employees,real estate, profit ect. then trucks ore to plant to turn into steal, trucking co. pays same taxes, steal plant pays same taxes, steal trucked to plant to make parts of skid- another trucking co. pays taxes, plant makes parts for skid and must pay taxes on their operation, parts now trucked to assembly plant- another trucking co must pay taxes on its operations,parts are assembled into skid taxes are again paid on operations- skid trucked to dealer- another trucker pays taxes (gas, sales on his truck,license,profit etc.),dealer gets skid and sells it to you dealer must pay taxes for his business..... and you get to pay the government 1 more time in the form of sales tax. I'm sure Ive missed many things but the point is that the system is set up to keep people in the dark as to how much tax we really all pay. I bet that $30,000 bobcat really costs about $10000 to produce and the rest is tax burdon of all the involved businesses and employees


----------



## jvm81

congrats. I own a new S650 as well. Very much like your machine. Guys are getting used to the "no hand/foot controll" thing so things are little bouncing now but great machines.

I did demo a new deere, the cat, and bobcat. BC i thought was about the best for me. dollar amount was great as well.

Enjoy the machine!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

plowinli;1075816 said:


> Just a silly question, Say you bought it in the us and did a job or two in there, got it nice and dirty how would they know where you bought it?


I dont think you can work in the us without a permit/visa
from what I hear you can also be assessed at the border. what they say is true and you prove them wrong.

the tax is recoverable Im just saying over all even the price is cheaper


----------



## agustofson

cat's controls seem much more responsive and quicker than bobcat sjc controls.....


----------



## Maxamillion67

MIDTOWNPC;1076599 said:


> I dont think you can work in the us without a permit/visa
> from what I hear you can also be assessed at the border. what they say is true and you prove them wrong.
> 
> the tax is recoverable Im just saying over all even the price is cheaper


http://www.estevanmercury.ca/articl...0919957/local-border-crossings-busy-in-august

Here an article I found about people that reported something they bought at a lower price. When Canada Customs found out the real price the fines are way more the the actual price they would pay in taxes to bring it across the border.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can see how some would get the reciept even lower but Im talking all above the board its plain to see thats its just cheaper in the US. To top it off its almost par right now and talks of it staying like that for a while. This is the time I wish I needed to buy something.


----------



## Triple L

Dean - I know a guy who bought a S300 locally here brand new last year for $39.. Cab, 2 speed, case and foot controls tho... But overall a very nice machine... You just got a bad price....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1089514 said:


> Dean - I know a guy who bought a S300 locally here brand new last year for $39.. Cab, 2 speed, case and foot controls tho... But overall a very nice machine... You just got a bad price....


ya I kinda figured that but whats even funnier now is that its from tri-city 
which I think is in your neighborhood.

I paid $54 for mine out the door with tax back in 05 that was with bucket, forks, rock spade, steel tracks, single speed, gold package. today it has 2000 hours on it.

I always get bad prices... maybe Ill hire tripleL equipment buyer to do my next purchases
payup


----------



## Triple L

Thats wierd... Cause its tri city that sold that unit for that price last november.... Buddy got a smoking deal on it...


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1075140 said:


> Yes I could. Im really not in the market to buy quite yet. I was thinking about trading up to a 2sp cause mine is single speed. I think if I buy in the us its state tax free because its being exported, then I pay 13% at the border.


They will prob cancel the warranty if you are buying new also or the dealers here wont want to work on it. That's nuts the price diff. my cat was $62'000 loaded in Canada if i remember correctly.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

really? I have never had an issue with warranty-ing plows in Canada from the states.


----------



## Grassman09

I thought he was talking about a bobcat that's a skid steer not a snowplow however bobcat does make or has a plow with there name on it. I own one.  Dodge cancels warranty if you buy in us. GM Limits warranty on a us truck for the 1st year or 6mth and a few of the Car mfgs cancel your warranty if you import yourself. 

You can save a few pennies if you are a L.O. member when buying stuff here.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1089578 said:


> really? I have never had an issue with warranty-ing plows in Canada from the states.


Really, I cant get warranty on my boss cause its from the states...


----------



## ff610

I know I'm a little late and the picture is poor but this is how mine has turned out. So far I love the machine. A few learning curves with the touchy controls, but by far the best machine I've owned! I've got Whelen Split Vertex going in it as soon as I get a minute. Can't wait to try out the Kage either.............


----------



## DCS MN

Well we got some heavy wet snow on the 13th and the pile sat until last Saturday and the property manager decided that they would like it removed. No problem. Until the second bucket load into the truck, a chunk fell back and hit the front glass and then it got very cold. $150 for new glass. 
I have had this happen more times than I can count one my other machines and never a problem. Is it because there is no frame around the glass? If so I am going to have to stock glass for this machine. 

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## WIPensFan

DCS MN;1124519 said:


> Well we got some heavy wet snow on the 13th and the pile sat until last Saturday and the property manager decided that they would like it removed. No problem. Until the second bucket load into the truck, a chunk fell back and hit the front glass and then it got very cold. $150 for new glass.
> I have had this happen more times than I can count one my other machines and never a problem. Is it because there is no frame around the glass? If so I am going to have to stock glass for this machine.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


I feel for you. You gotta slow down and make sure it doesn't happen. Mash those bigger chunks on the ground with the bucket, then load it. Yes, it will take a few more minutes and a few more buckets, but it's worth not breaking the door IMO.


----------



## jomama45

I know that Bobcat had a Lexan window option for the last series of machines, and recomended using it for concrete breakers, stump grinders, and such.

I'm sure the new series has the same option for safety reasons, although I'm sure it isn't cheap. 

Accidents that would typically shatter the glass will, at worst, push the window out of the frame onto your lap. Screwing around with the weatherstripping to re-install isn't the most fun, but I guess it's better than replacing glass frequently.


----------



## ff610

ff610;1105185 said:


> I know I'm a little late and the picture is poor but this is how mine has turned out. So far I love the machine. A few learning curves with the touchy controls, but by far the best machine I've owned! I've got Whelen Split Vertex going in it as soon as I get a minute. Can't wait to try out the Kage either.............


Just wanted to say that we've used this new machine a few time now, and I have to say it is working GREAT! The skid is everything I expected, and the KAGE plow works better then I could have guessed! I'm glad I bought one even though they are way over priced!


----------



## Marek

If you dont mind my asking what did you pay and what options did you get ? We priced a new one on Friday and seemed a little higher than I thought it should be .


----------



## ff610

Marek;1149708 said:


> If you dont mind my asking what did you pay and what options did you get ? We priced a new one on Friday and seemed a little higher than I thought it should be .


Basically the same as DCS.

2 Speed, Sound cab, heat, AC, SJC Controls, stereo, MP3 hookups, suspension seat, block heater, aux attach electrical control.

I paid 32,900 plus tax. I did the same as DCS did and the dealer went back to Bobcat and asked for money off the compare it to the comparable CAT machine. My dealer was shocked they did it too.


----------



## Marek

Description	Part No	Qty	Price Ea.	Total
S650 Bobcat Skid-Steer Loader	M0069	1	$32,537.29	$32,537.29
74.3 HP Turbo Interim Tier IV Diesel Engine
Auxiliary Hydraulics: Variable Flow
Backup Alarm
Bob-Tach 
Bobcat Interlock Control System (BICS) 
Engine/Hydraulic Systems Shutdown 
Glow Plugs - Automatically Activated
Instrumentation: Engine Temp and Fuel Gauges, Hourmeter, RPM and Warning Lights
Lift Arm Support
Lift Path: Vertical	Lights, Front and Rear
Operator Cab 
Includes: Adjustable Cushion Seat, Top and Rear Windows, Parking Brake, Seat Bar, Seat Belt
Roll Over Protective Structure (ROPS) meets SAE-J1040 and ISO 3471
Falling Object Protective Structure (FOPS) meets SAE-J1043 and ISO 3449, Level I; (Level II is available through Bobcat Parts)
Spark Arrestor Muffler
Tires: 12-16.5 12 PR Bobcat Heavy Duty
Warranty: 12 Months, Unlimited Hours
Selectable Joystick Controls (SJC)	M0069-R01-C04	1	$1,851.20	$1,851.20
A51 Option Package	M0069-P01-A51	1	$4,048.61	$4,048.61
Cab Enclosure with Heat and AC
Suspension Seat	Power Bobtach 
Cab Accessory Harness
Two Speed, Engine Block Heater	M0069-P03-F20	1	$1,352.80	$1,352.80
74" Low Profile Bucket	6731421	1	$934.56	$934.56
---	Bolt-On Teeth (8)	6737322	8	$34.74	$277.92
SB200 Snowblower - 72" Width	M7003	1	$4,011.50	$4,011.50
---	8.0 Hyd Motor Package (21 - 26 gpm)	M7003-R01-C03	1	$925.60	$925.60

Total of Items Quoted	$45,939.48
Sales total before Taxes	$45,939.48
Taxes:	MARYLAND STATE TAX	$2,756.37
Quote Total - US dollars	$48,695.85

Notes :


----------



## DCS MN

I will sell mine for $37500.00 to the first taker. The controls are way too jerky. Have had the dealer look at it and they basically said that is how they operate. Even after we changed the driver settings, to jerky. 


It is for sale (70 hrs), need it till I find another one but contact me if interested.


----------



## WIPensFan

DCS MN;1152141 said:


> I will sell mine for $37500.00 to the first taker. The controls are way too jerky. Have had the dealer look at it and they basically said that is how they operate. Even after we changed the driver settings, to jerky.
> 
> It is for sale (70 hrs), need it till I find another one but contact me if interested.


What happened! Are you used to the hand or hand foot controls? My dealer told me I would not like the SJC if I was used to the hand foot. Sorry it didn't work out for you, I'm sure you'll find something you like.


----------



## Marek

Whats going to be the next machine ?


----------



## DCS MN

Marek;1152162 said:


> Whats going to be the next machine ?


The cat dealer was called this morning. I have bobcats and love them but the controls do not work well. I have used cats on multiple occasions and their controls work well. I ask the bobcat dealer for pricing with normal controls and they were 39k. Cat will honor the pricing they gave me this fall. No brainer.


----------



## Marek

252b or 262c ?


----------



## wallyhudalla

Anybody know the Minnesota ramsey county snow plow radio frequencies?


----------

